# 2011 Fuji Roubaix



## smoothie7

Its finally here!! After a long wait of being on backorder, I finally have my 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0. I love it  Here are some sexy pictures!! Enjoy.


----------



## Lakemichchip

Congrats!!! Very nice.


----------



## Tripleblack

Nice!!! The Look pedals in white are a nice touch.


----------



## smoothie7

thanks. I was wandering if anyone would notice. I specifically ordered the pedals and computer in white so it would match


----------



## smoothie7

Here is a picture my buddy took of me on a 50 mile journey


----------



## texasnavy05

I just ordered the same bike. Waiting a week or so to come in. I am not stoked about the white bits. They tend to get dirty/greasy pretty easily. Did you get the kit as a bonus? How is the bike holding up now? Anything you would have done differently?


----------



## smoothie7

I really like the bike. I have about 400 miles on it so far. The only white piece that gets dirty is the pedals (easy to wipe clean with a rag and 409) and the handlebar tape which I expected would get dirty. The white really makes it stand out. I love my bike. No problems to date with it. What kit are you talking about?


----------



## texasnavy05

Well, thats good news! I was talking about the jersey/short kit. it matches your bike almost perfectly! Only shorts I have are black and jerseys are all willy nilly!!


----------



## smoothie7

The jersey and bibs came off of ebay. Its difficult finding any Fuji clothing out there. I believe this set is available all the time. I love the fact that it matches my bike perfectly  The only problem is I can't wear it all the time or people start to look at me differently. lol


----------



## osteomark

Great looking bike! I may be getting the 2010 version. Is it the same as the 2011?
Do you have the compact or triple chain ring?


----------



## smoothie7

I have the compact version


----------



## DSully

Nice! Just scored a brand new 2010 1.0 myself.


----------



## Magmadragoon

Nice! I just bought the same type of bike today.


----------



## Alpha-Q

Nice bike!


----------



## Flanker

Hey smoothie7 cheers! I got also got that bike 

By any chance have you had trouble with the rims?


----------



## smoothie7

I have not had any trouble with the rims (hope I didn't jinx myself)
What type of trouble are you having?


----------



## newbieannie

I just bought one too. It's my first road bike so I was looking for a good deal. I will be taking it on a 16+ mile group ride this afternoon. Everyone is so stoked. Myself included.


----------



## smoothie7

enjoy!! its a sweet ride


----------

